# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Wijnands (Maastricht)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Wijnands

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsenpraktijk Wijnands en van der Waart, Maastricht

Adres: Voltastraat 30, Maastricht


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Wijnands*

----------

